

Locating Books in the Medieval Library - benbreen
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/11/28/location-location-gps-in-the-medieval-library/

======
jcr
For those interested in old books, the earliest movable type printed books,
printed before 1501, are known as incunables or incunabula ("Incunabula" is
Latin for swaddling or cradle clothes). The British Library maintains an
international database of 15th-century European printings called the
"Incunabula Short Title Catalogue".

[http://www.bl.uk/catalogues/istc/index.html](http://www.bl.uk/catalogues/istc/index.html)

------
RobotCaleb
I always find submissions from that site to be fascinating. I should take the
time to read through it on my own.

------
wyclif
I love medieval history, bookbinding, and #FlyleafFriday. If you do too be
sure to subscribe to Erik Kwakkel's blog.

------
woah
This kind of reminds me of leveldb - in a good way.

